# Pregnant when on the mini pill?



## Mervs Mum

Anyone fall pregnant while on the mini pill?? Cerazette to be precise....

I woke up this morning feeling really nauseous....exactly like morning sickness.

I'm pretty good at taking them - I generally take them within 2 hours or so of getting up and I've only missed or take 1 or 2 really late in the day.

I dont think I am but I wondered just how effective the mini pill is???

:D


----------



## bird24

i've heard its easier to get pregnant on the mini pill than the other types as they have to be taken at the same time everyday or they dont work, where as the others stay in your system longer


----------



## polo_princess

Shut up Lisa im on Cerazette, dont start freaking me out ffs :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mervs Mum

:rofl: I was waiting for a piss take answer from you.....

I dont think I am....I'm just googling dohh:) and it says you have upto 12 hours to take Cerazette and it still be effective. I definately do that!! I've only missed one pill totally and we did have sex but SURELY I wouldnt be queezy at like 7DPO or summat??!


----------



## polo_princess

I honestly dont know this is the first time i've been on the mini pill, im crap at taking it im always missing one, then taking two together so i hope someone is going to answer this and say no its really relaible :rofl:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I've never taken it before either.....:-=


----------



## Jkelmum

i took it for 3 yrs and never got pregnant and did miss the odd one :hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

I got pregnant on it but it wasnt because i missed pills or took it late, my doctor didnt take into account medication im on which reduces its effectivness.


----------



## cupcake

I think it is a lighter dose than the regular pill.
Bird your avatar cracked me up I couldnt concentrate on the thread.


----------



## BurtonBaby

I was on it also when I got pregnant this time. It was Ortho Micronor tho. However, I was taking antibiotics for getting my wisdom teeth out.. So we were using condoms.. And I'm pregnant.. :dohh: I hope you get the answer you want tho... Oh, and I knew at 3 days after conception. Felt a little nauseas and my boobs started hurting really badly.


----------



## Twiglet

I read in a magazine today (in one of those doctory sections) that the mini-pill is less effective than the normal pill as it only contains progesterone. He does say its only "very slightly less effective" though...saying that I got pregnant on Microgynon 30 and took that rigorously for 5 years with no mistakes...so I defo wont be trying out the mini-pill :lol:


----------



## caz81

it is much easier to get pregnant on the mini pill because it does not have as man hormones in it as the other one, although if you take it on time it is really effective.


----------



## Kimboowee

I was on this one when i got pregnant, though i fell sick and they didnt work cos i threw them up, i did use other methods for the first week like it says...


----------



## Mervs Mum

BurtonBaby said:


> I was on it also when I got pregnant this time. It was Ortho Micronor tho. However, I was taking antibiotics for getting my wisdom teeth out.. So we were using condoms.. And I'm pregnant.. :dohh: I hope you get the answer you want tho... Oh, and I knew at 3 days after conception. Felt a little nauseas and my boobs started hurting really badly.

See we used condoms for the first few weeks till it was in my system. My hubby said 2 condoms split but only at the top so he was pretty sure that there wasnt much chance of a swimmer getting away! :lol: Since then I had a period and we havent had that many opportunities for action since. But on one occasion it was the day after I missed a pill.....

I took a test tonight and if was :bfn: I felt sooo tired this afternoon, yawning my head off, which I got both times as an early symptom. I suppose it could be too soon to know but now it's like a catch 22.....I dont wanna stop taking them for obv reasons BUT if I am I dont wanna carry on for obv reasons......:wacko:

It certainly wouldnt be the end of the world if I was but at the same time it's not great timing to be going back to work to announce I'm pregnant again.....:dohh:


----------



## ryder

ohhh now that would be exciting if you were preggo!!!! Some familiar faces would be around in 1st tri soon!

I got preggo with Jasmine on a lower dose hormone pill (alesse) we dont have Cerazette here, but I think it is the same type of pill.


----------



## Sweetie

I've heard the same as most. The mini pill is a smaller dose of only one of the hormones so it needs to be taken at the same time every day or it is less effective


----------



## ryder

^ yep, I have heard you need to take it within 3 hours.


----------



## Sarahkka

bird24 said:


> i've heard its easier to get pregnant on the mini pill than the other types as they have to be taken at the same time everyday or they dont work, where as the others stay in your system longer

Sorry merv's mum - this is totally off your thread topic.
I just have to say bird24 that I saw your avatar and laughed so hard I almost wet myself.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

merv's mum - could just be a flu-like thing. Or maybe the pill itself is making you a bit queasy and tired as your body adjusts?


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well girls I am definately not preggo! (Sorry Ryder! :rofl:) because I just got another period. I just marked it in my diary to see when the next one is - it doesnt seem long since the last one...:dohh:


----------



## jacky24

OMG i almost swallowed my tongue when i read this post!!!!!!!!!! :dohh::dohh:
I honostly thought OMG are you pregnant again!~!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hug:


----------



## ryder

awww shucks... :rofl:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Boooo! I was hoping you wer, would have loved for yu to be back in the preggy section at the same time I am. But as you say, probably not ideak timing for you. 

Its kinda irrelevant now - but my mum was on the mini pill when she fell pg with my brother.


----------



## princess_bump

oh lisa thats good, i was freaking out with this thread as thats what i take too!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well it wasnt a period in the end. I just had brownish CM for 1 day then nothing :shrug:

I still feel weird.....I just cant see how I can be with the timing.....


----------



## alice&bump

lisa you're pregnant! i can feel it in my waters. maybe the brown CM was implantation?! and you OVd late or somthin cos of the pill? omg so exciting!! you know you'd love it if you were!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

A little bit of me _would _love it! I dont know.....maybe I feel weird because of this wretched mini pill...:hissy: I really dunno what to do either. I'm scared to carry on taking it but I dont wanna stop either. :muaha:


----------



## Laura1984

OH MY GOD WOMAN THIS THREAD HAS GIVEN ME BUTTERFLIES!!!! I want you to be :rofl: & I wanna be too ha ha!
xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I swear my boobs have grown this week and I've got bellyache but both could be down to the shit I've eaten! :lol: I think I just need a big poo. :D


----------



## Rumpskin

:test:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I did at the start of the week Rumps and :bfn: I have another - it's just a cheapo supermarket one - so if I still feel odd in another weeks time I will :)


----------



## alice&bump

i'd stop taking it, but put it down the plughole do hubby's none the wiser :muaha:


----------



## Rumpskin

I hope it will be good news soon Lisa xxxx :hug:


----------



## Mervs Mum

alice&bump said:


> i'd stop taking it, but put it down the plughole do hubby's none the wiser :muaha:

I have to admit it has crossed my mind but I just cant. I've NEVER told him even a fib....there's a first for everything though eh? :rofl:




Rumpskin said:


> I hope it will be good news soon Lisa xxxx :hug:


Ditto for you too babe xxxx


----------



## alice&bump

noone says you have to tell him a fib, just dont tell him. not lying to him are you :rofl:


----------



## bex

I thought you'd got AF so thought it was the end of this thread.

Oh my god, you might be....

I got pregnant with Kian whilst on the mini pill. I didn't find out till i was 12 weeks pregnant as i was still having AF plus i took my pill religiously. 

Are you planning a number 3? Stef was going for the snip but we've decided to wait a bit.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Oooh Becca! :D

So did you still have AFs? I have a few signs BUT I really dont think we have done it enough or at the right times but I guess there's no way of saying _when _the _right _time is when you are on the mini pill....

When I thought AF had come I'd started with brownish CM but that lasted less than 24 hrs.....:?.....

We are both totally undecided about #3. Some days I reeeeally think yes and others I think no I love it the way we are. Keith's the same.

OMG if I am the SHAME....I have been banging on to Emily about how there is NO excuse for getting pregnant as there are plenty of methods of contraception etc :rofl: ..... even though my own mum fell for me while wearing a coil......I dont think I am but I do know that it can happen.....my head is up my arse.....


----------



## bex

We are convinced that Kian is the son of god cause we were having what i'd call a dry spell!!!! :blush: (we were doing up a house, planning our wedding etc) so we don't even remember having :sex: the month he was conceived.

:rofl:How you going to explain this one to emily:rofl: You'll be the talk of the school, can you imagine...


----------



## bex

I had normal AF the first month, light AF second and third month, then i found out i was pregnant, stopped taking the pill and had no more AF.


----------



## Mervs Mum

We were having a dry spell too!! :rofl: Now you have me worried.....

OMG I took THE PISS out of my old deputy head...she came back from maternity and had to tell the boss she was pregnant again...the kids were merciless!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## bex

When you going to test again?


----------



## Mervs Mum

I dunno - what do you think? Leave it another week maybe? Gosh even Keith's noticed the size my massive paps now.....:dohh: :lol:


----------



## alice&bump

test at TC meet and then we can all see!! i thought i didnt get my BFP wiith this one til a week late, but it was before i was even gona come on cos my cycle was irregular! i remember taking the piss outa someone last year, she came back to work after maternity leave and took a test the same day. and every single person took the piss sayin she was just after the extra mat leave etc etc etc. and that she shouldnt even be thinking of sex that soon after a baby. well blow me down with a feather, i'm gona be 17 weeks pregnant when i go abck!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

:lol:
I'mnot sure about a public testing!!! :rofl:

I've got bellyache this morning like AF is coming but I know that can go either way.

I'm just gonna carry on as normal for now and if I still feel odd and no AF in 2 weeks then I'll test. :)


----------



## Blob

Ooooh i didnt notice this one :) 
I went through this not so long ago, having really sensitive smell and feeling sick with the same smells and getting dizzy..but it seemed to go away. I CANNOT get pregnant yet i need to fit into my wedding dress :dohh:
Kinda exited though to hear for you :)


----------



## alice&bump

will you honestly be able to wait 2 weeks?!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yeah defo. I'm not wasting a test when a large part of me thinks I'm not. :D


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yeah i feel pregnant on that pill.. my body wouldnt accept it and ended up with a shock when i was 2 weeks late and looking at a possitive test.


----------



## Frankie

im on micronor got an alarm on my phone to make sure i take it at the same time, although few days ive been feeling sickly n feel like I am going to have an AF but nothing yet. Putting the cramps down to my C Sec


----------



## Rumpskin

You are so good at not testing Lisa. How do you do it?

My tests seem to be talking to me - they are driving me MAD!

Best not to buy them until you are late I reckon :dohh:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I suppose once you do test and see a :bfn: it's a bit disappointing so all the time you dont know there's that little chance you are - does that even make sense? :lol:


----------



## alice&bump

with this one i bought 4 tests (2pack bogofs) and i did themm in 4 days lol! they were talking to me! they were all BFN and then a few days later i got a positive!


----------

